# Brew mate and water chemistry



## ekul (3/10/16)

About to get serious with water chemistry, i went to find the calculator in my brew mate but it wasnt there. I have version 1.26. 

Did an earlier version have it and then they remove it? I swear it used to be there.


----------



## timmi9191 (3/10/16)

the online/cloud version has it not the stand alone exe version.

use brun or ez water


----------

